# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام پیام نور

## sobhan20

سلام دوستان

من موقع ثبت نام کنکور تیک پیام نور رو نزدم و پولشو واریز نکردم ولی الان با توجه به رتبم میخوام یه سال دیگه هم بمونم و نیاز دارم که پیام نور ثبت نام کنم...الان باید چی کار کنم ؟؟دیگه نمیشه ثبت نام کرد؟؟

----------


## Mohammad9813

موقع انتخاب رشته میشه ثبت نام کرد،نگران نباش

----------

